# Details about Arc Audio KS 300.2 2-Channel Class G/H Amplifier



## eskay (Mar 10, 2017)

*Arc Audio KS 300.2 2-Channel Class G/H Amplifier*

Arc Audio KS 300.2 2-Channel Class G/H Premium Car Amplifier 852896471453 | eBay

Thanks for looking!


----------



## eskay (Mar 10, 2017)

Sold


----------

